# Community Tank Suggestions



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

After a while of thinking I've finally narrowed down my choice of fish for my 30 gallon (long) community tank.

2 Bolivian Rams
4 Corys (Suggestions on types? I was thinking Panda or Peppered)
4-5 Swordtails

Is this a good stocking? Will they (hopefully) get along?

I'm not big on breeding so If I got 2 female Rams would they be good with each other? Or would I need a MF?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

www.aqadvisor.com and give it a check how the stocking levels are.

It is very well designed with a full list of tank sizes, filters, and fish names.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea I went there and it said I was all good, just wanting to make sure.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, I just used that advisor, and my tank got chopped up for incompatibility issue (my cichlids according to this don't vibe together)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea same.. mine say that my gourami will eat my tetras. They've been find for at least a year now. Good for getting an idea of what your dealing with. 

I don't know much about rams, so I can't be of much help


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

I guess it all depends on the fish


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

List looks good, but I would skip the cory's. I always find them to be boring and not that attractive. Maybe go up to 4 rams? I am not sure about Pictus cats compatibility with these guys, but look them up - they are very active and good looking bottom dwellers.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

2-3 Amano shrimp and 1-2 zebra nerite snails would not be a bad idea to the tank. Extra clean up crew that adds little bioload and some extra visual.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

If you are planning to put less than 6 cories I would skip them as well. They look good in large schools and are more active in schools. In my tanks, the cories didn't really do much until I had over 10.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok thanks, Ill see about a Pictus Cat and maybe a shrimp or two


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pictus cats are nice, you might want to wait until you have a larger tank, say maybe a 50 gallon? They are really active and would appreciate the space.

If you buy one, make sure the person knows that they almost -always- get snagged in nets so they really shouldn't be used. 

Beautiful catfish...


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Hum.. I would like to have bottomfeeders.. Cory's seem the only way to go.. Maybe I'll look into some snails


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I learned the hard way about the net thing. I was rescuing a bunch of fish from a place in Cambridge and I of course tried to net them. Caught the first one all up in the net, spent 15minutes trying to untangle him. He is happy and healthy now a year later in my 65 planted, but between the barbs getting stuck in the net and the barking they can really throw you off.

Love them though, they are the nicest bottom dwelling fish I have ever had. I have 4, so I dont know how they would do by themselves - they look awesome in a small group.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was wondering too, because it is a long tank.. So they would have more travel space.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ill have to see!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> After a while of thinking I've finally narrowed down my choice of fish for my 30 gallon (long) community tank.
> 
> 2 Bolivian Rams
> 4 Corys (Suggestions on types? I was thinking Panda or Peppered)
> ...


Rams need high temps swordtails alot lower wouldn't put them together. Not that it can't be done. If your new to the hobby I would wait till you get the hang of things before getting rams they are harder to keep then Swords.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Rams need high temps swordtails alot lower wouldn't put them together. Not that it can't be done. If your new to the hobby I would wait till you get the hang of things before getting rams they are harder to keep then Swords.


I've never kept rams or swordtails, but I'm very curious about rams so I did a google search:
http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Bolivian_Ram_Mikrogeophagus_altispinosus.php
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/BolivianRam.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=420

And swordtails:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile27.html
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/livebearer/swordtail.php
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=swordtail

All of the sites have temperatures which are very close together, all of them intersecting. I don't think there should be a problem with temperature if the information I provided is correct. I'm not sure about aggression though, as I've never had these.

I would, as always want to throw in a few horned nerite snails, it just gives the aquarium a little more life.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Yea, after reading the last post I checked temps too and they should be fine.. I dont think swordtails should be aggressive towars anything, and I read theyre top-dwellers so they should be out of the way of the Rams

I'm thinking either Nerite or Assassin snails for the bottom, and I still want my corys...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> Yea, after reading the last post I checked temps too and they should be fine.. I dont think swordtails should be aggressive towars anything, and I read theyre top-dwellers so they should be out of the way of the Rams
> 
> I'm thinking either Nerite or Assassin snails for the bottom, and I still want my corys...


I only know assassin snails eat snails, make sure you know what to feed them before you get them. I've also never seen an assassin snail on the wall of the tank, only the bottom.

I personally prefer the horned nerite (as I have noted in a post above)
http://www.google.ca/images?um=1&hl...1&q=horned+nerite&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

I lost my ugly one when I was upgrading my tank today, I just couldn't find it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Joeeeeeee

Maybe you should read a little slower next time? 
Take a look at the Text in Bold
Quote:
Originally Posted by TBemba 
Rams need high temps swordtails alot lower wouldn't put them together. *Not that it can't be done*. If your new to the hobby I would wait till you get the hang of things before getting rams they are harder to keep then Swords.

You seem to be a little hyper dude, you don't have to post on every thread and have an opinion on everything.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

They look pretty good, Ill see about a couple of those


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

TBemba said:


> Joeeeeeee
> 
> Maybe you should read a little slower next time?
> 
> ...


Everyone says that, xD
What I hate about the online temperature ranges it that it gives a wide range and never a specific temperature which they do best at.
And yes, I do have to post on every thread, it is my purpose in life.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Everyone says that, xD
> What I hate about the online temperature ranges it that it gives a wide range and never a specific temperature which they do best at.
> And yes, I do have to post on every thread, it is my purpose in life.


Well then you are definitely living up to your purpose in life.


----------

